# 65 Dash bezel question



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just wondering if someone knows if you can convert a 65 dash bezel for a no ac car into one for an ac car. I know the whole is bigger, and I think Ive heard of people doing this but just want to know if anyone has any info on if it can be done.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

make a template of AC opening, then carefully cut to match template.


----------

